# and so the story begins



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

well had my first session in the gym last night

my goal is probably just like a lot of others, i want to lose the belly and get ripped!

my 1st thing in the gym was a 2km run on a treadmill and this got me really warmed up

and my legs felt a bit funny for a minute after:laugh:

i then started working on the legs, i need to make a note of the names of the machines

i was using and also what weight

one of the exercises was squats i know that much!

my legs really ache this morning and it was quite painfull just walking down the

stairs but felt good though

anyway as it stands i weigh 16.2 st with a big belly!!

i will report my progress here


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

congrates mate, you will soon learn to love the pain. Leg days!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

well heading back to the gym tonight

which means i have had a day to recover from my last session!

my legs still ache today, is this normal??

anyway taking a notepad with me tonight to write down everything im doing!!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Yep, perfectly normal. The pain is called doms (delayed onset muscle soreness). They will get less sever the more you get used to the movements... until you have a lay off for a week or so or try new exercises.

Good luck with it. What is your age and height?


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

thank god its normal was beginning to think i done proper damage!!

im 31 and 6f 3in mate


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

big steve said:


> thank god its normal was beginning to think i done proper damage!!
> 
> im 31 and 6f 3in mate


the pain will vanish without any warning mate. you just need to keep it up and the rest will follow. best of luck bud.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

ok i have decided to do weight training 3 times a week (start off as you mean to go on!)

my 1st session went like this

2km on treadmill to warm up

free squats 50kg x8x8x8

lat pull ups (couldnt pull my own weight so had to add 50kg) x8x8x8

calf raise machine 45kg x8x8x8

squat machine 70kg x8x8x8

lower back machine 50kg x8 70kg x8x8

free mat crunches 30x30x30 these were so painful!!

ok that was my 1st session and i know some guys will probably be laughing

at the weight im using!!

but i was comfortable with them and it definately worked because my legs still ache

a bit 4 days later:laugh:

i suppose we all have to start somewhere


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

will-uk said:


> Keep it up bud, dont worry what others think, its what works for you, whether it be 20kg or 200kg
> 
> Tbh if you havnt been to the gym for a while those weights aint too bad at all
> 
> ...


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

it was my 1st time ever mate


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

ok the 2nd session went something like this

dumbell press 18kg 8x8x8

front lat raise 10kg x8x8x8

flyes 10kg x8x8 14kg x8

low row 40kg x12x12x12

incline chest 30 kg x8x6x4 (arms turned to jelly on this one!)

lat machine 50kgx8 70kg x8x8

free mat crunches x15x15x15 (i really struggle with these!)

plank 30-r15-30-r15-30 this one was so hard my arms were shaking like mad on the count down from 30

all i wanted to do was hit the deck!!

i will report back with the 3rd of my weekly sessions


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

ok had another weight session in the gym

forgot to take my notepad this time to make a note of the machines i was using!

i will report back on this though

ok i have some more information that will be useful for my records

i was using a tanita body composition analyzer

results went like this

weight 98.4kg

bmi 27.8

bmr 2155 kcal

fat mass 27.9kg

a couple of other things on it but i think these are the most important???

not really sure what it all means if im honest, but my diet is a lot better now

and im doing intense cardio on the days im not weight training

getting really in to it now and cant wait to see results


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

just worked out there was 16.2 st and now im 15.4st

well pleased! that was just over a week with a healthy diet and cardio


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

ok progressing well with my cardio and i think im defo getting fitter!

for records sake

10 minutes on treadmill at 12.5 kph

1000m rowing machine in 3min 50sec

6km on bike in 10mins (hill mode)

anyway sweat was dripping after that and it sort of gives me something to try and beat next time


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

big steve said:


> i suppose we all have to start somewhere


Dorian Yates - Doesn't matter what the weight is, aslong as you exhaust the muscle thats all that matters

Weight is like a pair of trainers, bigger blokes wear bigger trainers (trainers being weight)


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

DillonnR said:


> Dorian Yates - Doesn't matter what the weight is, aslong as you exhaust the muscle thats all that matters
> 
> Weight is like a pair of trainers, bigger blokes wear bigger trainers (trainers being weight)


 very true i suppose!


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

Keep up the hard work dude


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

chambers9k said:


> Keep up the hard work dude


cheers buddy

its always nice to get words of encouragement!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

First session as legs........ OUCH, suprised you didnt give it up from that lol.

Well done for doing this and having a goal mate. Current pics?


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Toby1 said:


> In your 30's and first time in the gym? VERY naughty lol
> 
> Where did the motivation come from? Very impressive commitment so far though buddy - keep it up. When the day comes when your struggling to drag yourself down the gym (happens to us all) have a read back through these posts and you'll be ready to go again... GOOD LUCK


 thanks mate

i never thought that going to a gym would appeal to me but now ive started i cant get enough!!

motivation? well you know its bad when your to embarrassed to take your t shirt off

to go for a swim in the pool on holiday

im so determined to do this and i get a lot of motivation just looking at this site

just looking at some peoples avatar pics and thinking i want to look just like that!

watch this space!!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> First session as legs........ OUCH, suprised you didnt give it up from that lol.
> 
> Well done for doing this and having a goal mate. Current pics?


now i know why most people hate leg days!

i wouldnt have the confidence to post a pic mate

maybe when i start to take shape i will do and before and halfway pic!

and then a pic of the end product when im happy with how i look


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

yeah mate i think im definitely hooked now

i just cant wait until i start seeing some results!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

ok had another session in the gym

tried something different this time, a mini circuit style workout

it went something like this

shoulder press 16kg x15

no break straight into lat flyes 10kg x15

no break straight into up right rows 20kg x15

done 3 sets like that then inclined the bench a bit and done another 3 sets like that

omg feel the burn!! i was actually shaking after these!!

had a good 5 miute break then started another one that went like this

seated bicep curls 10 kg x15

no break straight onto tricep cable pulldown 15kg x15

no break straight into seated bicep curl again 10kg x15

and again straight onto tricep cable pulldown 15kg x15

that was me for the night and when i got to the car i could hardly open the door!

really enjoyed this one


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

big steve said:


> ok had another session in the gym
> 
> tried something different this time, a mini circuit style workout
> 
> ...


You thread is a good read steve. i am haveing trouble training at the moment due to back injury but the shakes and soreness ( doms ) you described is what i am looking forward to when i get back. It makes you really feel you have worked and although i aint a massive guy when you feel pumped you feel huge for that moment and it shows you why you are doing it

Good work


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

yeah mate i felt like the hulk when i left the gym!! i sort of like the soreness the next day too

good luck with the back injury anyway buddy


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

big steve said:


> yeah mate i felt like the hulk when i left the gym!! i sort of like the soreness the next day too
> 
> good luck with the back injury anyway buddy


Haha quality mate! Everyone loves the pump! Nothing beats it! Arnie once said "The pump is like cumming"

Maintain your focus and you will achieve your goals. Wishing you all the best mate. You CAN do it


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Space.Docker said:


> Haha quality mate! Everyone loves the pump! Nothing beats it! Arnie once said "The pump is like cumming"
> 
> Maintain your focus and you will achieve your goals. Wishing you all the best mate. You CAN do it


thanks for that mate, im in the mood to hit the gym right now!!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

ouch! another legs day at the gym!!

free squats was still 50kg x8x8x8

squat machine i moved up from 70kg to 100kg x10x10x10

so im walking around like a robot again!! my legs feel like they are bulging

oh and i now weigh 15.2st which means i have lost a stone!! woohoo im well pleased with that

i can see my body slowly starting to change shape and i love it!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

ok legs are just about recovered now!

had a good workout concentrating on my chest

pec dec, what a great machine!! cant believe i missed this one!!

i was also bench pressing and dumbell flyes cant remember the weight though

shoulders were on fire with this workout

still lovin it


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

i was so hungary when i got home from the gym today

i had a protein shake,a tin of tuna, 3 boiled eggs, 1 chicken fillet and a small bowl of oats

with warm milk!! can hardly move now!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

ok i think i need to get a proper routine in place for the gym

im training on my own now and im just going from machine to machine

not really knowing what im doing!

i have been looking at other people routines that have been posted up

and there is a lot of things im not even sure what they are!

skullcrusher, military press what are they!?

i was even considering a pt but they are too bloody expensive

if anyone has a dummy proof routine they want to fire up here i would be very grateful

or maybe i should just crack on what im doing to build up a bit of strength 1st?

can someone take my hand please!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Anything your unsure of go onto youtube or google it but skulls ( skullcrushers ) are for your triceps, Lay like you about to bench press and instead of lifting the bar up and down the the chest just bend your arms at the elbow to lower the bar to your face. Can be done with barbell or tricep bar

military press is a shoulder press from standing or seated position. arms shoulder width apart on the bar lowered to the top of your chest then press straight upwards and back to chest. think bench press but stood up.

Depending on your goals and eating habits etc etc for a good overall strength / size maybe stick to compound movements. movements that involve more than one joint like military press, bench press, squat, deadlift etc etc

I am sure that there would be someone better to advise you but try having a little look in the beginners section to get your head around routines and the different exercises. The routine will also be dependant on how many workout days a week you do as you will want to try to work the whole body once a week


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

cheers for that mate

im of to the beginers section then!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Toby1 said:


> Word of warning mate - the better you look, the higher you will aspire! Very few people reach a point where they are 100% happy with themselves even though they might have achieved far more than they first though possible. THIS SH1T IS ADDICTIVE lol.


 so true started at 10 stone thought i want to get to 12 now 12 and half and still not happy. sounds like youve got good motivation and doing well best of luck


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

big steve said:


> ok i think i need to get a proper routine in place for the gym
> 
> im training on my own now and im just going from machine to machine
> 
> ...


 good ones to start off look into the push/pull/legs split thats 3 days a week. rippletoes strength 5x5 gets good feedback never personally done it. or you can split musles up like this monday: shoulders,tricep tuesday:legs. thursday: chest,forearm saturday back, bicep this is the one i do and enjoy it


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

can chuck in cardio and abs training when ever also


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

yeah mate been looking into push, pull, legs thing

i think im gonna do something like this


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

yeah good place to start then after while youll pick plenty of info up on this site and can change it round a bit later on. sounds like youll lose all the fat in no time then you can concentrate more on building muscle


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

yeah mate getting the fat of me now rightly, so much so people are starting to comment!

i just want to get ripped now!!!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

you know your your doing something right when the compliments start coming in


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

:whistling:

subbed, will keep an eye out on this


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

lol im trying to build up the courage mate


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

oh ive just noticed im a bronze member now woohoo!!!!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

ok as stated i have been looking for a routine to follow

i have been looking round at a lot of different ones but after watching

the dorian yates videos i think im gonna follow a routine simalar to them.

im not gonna copy it exactly but im gonna try and work the same muscle

so had a session this morning that went like this

chest and biceps

10min cardio warm up

bench press 40kg x10 50kg x8x8

dumbbell press 14kg x15x15x15

dumbell flyes 10kg x12x12x12

barbell curl 20kg x10x10x10

pec dec 40kg x10x10x10

close grip pull ups (40kg assistance) x10x10x10

feel good after that today, i want to try and increase weights each time and see how i go


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

big steve said:


> oh ive just noticed im a bronze member now woohoo!!!!


Being a bronze member means you have to by law add a picture of yourself so not only can people comment to boost your ego like, yeah your looking bigger etc etc they can also as i have had take the living **** out of let say a champion tash that most men envy but the gayer side and theres a fair few can crack or not crack one off to you picture.

Jump in and join in, Its not like you go around life with a cardboard cut out of your avi in the hope no one will ever see you, I know for a fact i am on display everytime i leave my house and unless your john merik your not going sack on the head.

Its good for others to see your progress but at the same time i have no body pics but that just because i dont think greshie can handle seeing them yet


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

lol im working on it mate


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

ok phase 2 of 4 of my new routine

LEGS

leg extension  40kg x10x10x10

leg press 120kg x10x10x10

squat (smith machine) 60kg x8x8x8

stiff leg deadlift 50kg x10x10x10

calf press 40kg x15x15x15

i hope to add a bit more weight to these each time

i could have done more on the squat but i didnt fancy having dead legs over the weekend!!

oh and i have a cold too so i wasnt really with it today!!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

oh and forgot to say 10 mins cardio to warm up!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

ok phase 3

DELTS AND TRICEPS

dumbbell shoulder press 16kg x8x8x8

side lat raise 8kg x8 6kg x10x10x10

low pulley delt raise 5kg x10x10x10

tricep pulldown 20kg x15x15x15

overhead cable tricep extension 15kg x8 10kg x12x12

seated tricep press 16kg x10x10x10

shrugs 60kg x10x10x10

same thing again i hope to add a bit more weight each time

triceps feel hard as a rock after that today!!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

ok final phase of the new routine

BACK

dumbbell pullover 20kg x10x10x10

close grip pulldown 60kg x10x10x10

low row machine 50kg x10x10x10

wide grip cable row 50kg x10x10x10

barbell deadlift 80kg x10x10x10

wide grip pull ups (40kg assistance) x10x10x10

thats it! so im just gonne keep working through that

routine for a few months and see what happens!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

nothing has changed with the routine, still working away at it!

lost another bit of weight though! i am now 15stone on the nose now!

the belly is going down slowly but surely


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

hopefully the motivation is on a high now your noticing the changes chap


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

yeah mate im very eager!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

ok it has took a lot for me to do this!

i just thought fvck it we all have to start somewhere!

so here goes


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

nice tiles m8 

good progress too .


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Pics are a great motivator ... when you compare these to ones you take in six months time you will see a big difference


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey hey you done it at long last, Well done bud

Now we can all take the p1ss out of you !!!!!

If theres a pic greshie's always nearby to have a butchers


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Hey hey you done it at long last, Well done bud
> 
> Now we can all take the p1ss out of you !!!!!
> 
> If theres a pic greshie's always nearby to have a butchers


pfft ....


----------



## charlie0009 (May 25, 2011)

get rid of the straight sets mate do x12 x10 x8 the x12 again altering ur weights u will work harder if u get ur weigts wight to what u can and cannot lift should get better results aswell


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

uhan said:


> nice tiles m8
> 
> good progress too .


hey leave the tiles out of it!!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Pics are a great motivator ... when you compare these to ones you take in six months time you will see a big difference


yeah thats the plan mate, maybe every 3 months though


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Hey hey you done it at long last, Well done bud
> 
> Now we can all take the p1ss out of you !!!!!
> 
> If theres a pic greshie's always nearby to have a butchers


cheers mate

im now open to any abuse!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

good lad getting pics sorted, loving the journal, will be subbing it...yuo given yourself a target weight loss for a cetain time

P.S You have a few dodgy bulbs


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

no target weight as such mate, just looking to lose a bit more fat

and also pack on as much lean muscle as i can!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Well done on getting the pictures up mate and you have made excellent progress in a short space of time. Plenty more to come I am sure :thumb:


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

yeah mate the belly is going down at a good speed

my muscles are not growing at the same pace though!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

big steve said:


> yeah mate the belly is going down at a good speed
> 
> *my muscles are not growing at the same pace though*!


you know this from your lifts or what you see in the mirror


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

from what i see in the mirror mate

i just want big skin stretching vein popping muscles!!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

well done a big back session yesterday

got real bad doms, nearly as bad as my 1st legs session!

i love doms


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

big steve said:


> well done a big back session yesterday
> 
> got real bad doms, nearly as bad as my 1st legs session!
> 
> i love doms


are you gonna write up your big back session m8 ?


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

yes mate here it is

deadlift 100kg x8x8x8x8

low row machine 80kg x8x8x8

close grip pulldown 60kg x10x10x10

dumbbell pullover 20kg x10x10x10

wide grip cable row 60kg x10x10x10

wide grip pull ups (40kg assistance) x10x10x10

might not be a big session for some folk but it certainly done me!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

and that was 4 sets on the deadlifts too!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

think you could do some good numbers on the deads if you lowered the reps


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

im sure i could lift double for 1 rep

i must try that!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

dont rush and hurt yourself.... but its sometimes nice to move that extra bit of weight 

if your gonna increase, baby steps


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

yeah mate i dont have a ego

im learning to walk before i can run!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

big steve said:


> yeah mate i dont have a ego
> 
> im learning to walk before i can run!


good man


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Keep up the good work mate! I'm subbed to your journal and will be checking on your progress regularly. :thumb:

Make sure to read through the diet threads of the forum. You will soon realise that every gain you make is dependant on your diet.

Good luck! Train hard, diet harder!

Dan


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> Keep up the good work mate! I'm subbed to your journal and will be checking on your progress regularly. :thumb:
> 
> Make sure to read through the diet threads of the forum. You will soon realise that every gain you make is dependant on your diet.
> 
> ...


cheers bud


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

ok legs day today!

squat 80kg x8x8x8 i seem to really struggle with these, i dont know

if its bad form or because my legs are so long!! when im coming up out of the squat

my knees are banging together! but i will keep working at it!

leg press 120kg x10 140kg x10x10 160kg x10

leg extension 50kg x12x12x12

stiff leg deadlift 50kg x12x12x12

calf press 50kg x15x15x15

oh i love leg days!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

big steve said:


> ok legs day today!
> 
> squat 80kg x8x8x8 i seem to really struggle with these, i dont know
> 
> ...


Sounds like bad form to me mate. What stance are you using? Are you using a barbell or smith machine?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

If your knees are banging together you either need to lower the weight or be more proactive trying to keep them apart.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Goos progress mate keep it up !!

As for the squating problem, id say bad form, dont worry about weight dude, get form 100% first.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Practice your form with lower weight.. when you master the movement then you can increase the weight..

Do you point your feet forward when squating? If so this could be the problem. Try a shoulder width stance pointing your feet out at an angle to match the plain of the movement from your knees.. by doing this on the push up your knees should not meet.

Dan


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> Practice your form with lower weight.. .


good advice there.

Everytime i squat or deadlift , i do 15-20 reps with NO weight looking to the side (in the mirror)

It really improved my form


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

big steve said:


> ok legs day today!
> 
> squat 80kg x8x8x8 i seem to really struggle with these, i dont know
> 
> ...


you need to film yourself doing these for a form check as it sounds your doing it all wrong buddy .


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

thanks for the advice guys, its something i need to work on

dannyiron i use the smith machine mate

uhan i have no way of recording myself, i dont have a fancy phone

i still use my 3210 lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

big steve said:


> thanks for the advice guys, its something i need to work on
> 
> dannyiron i use the smith machine mate
> 
> ...


smith machine is the problem ... get a new fone fella lol


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

uhan said:


> nice tiles m8
> 
> good progress too .


Sent from my iphone using Tapatalk


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> Practice your form with lower weight.. when you master the movement then you can increase the weight..
> 
> Do you point your feet forward when squating? If so this could be the problem. Try a shoulder width stance pointing your feet out at an angle to match the plain of the movement from your knees.. by doing this on the push up your knees should not meet.
> 
> Dan


 good wee vid there

i think i need to keep my legs apart a bit more and i look down too

so next time i will remember to look up, hopefully will make all the difference


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

uhan said:


> smith machine is the problem ... get a new fone fella lol


really? i thought the smith machine was the safe option!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

big steve said:


> really? i thought the smith machine was the safe option!


no because it has a fixed path your body has to follow it rather than following its own path .


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

i think i like the security of it though if that makes sense


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

theres no need to look down, The floor will still be there when you finish

Looking down will put a curve in your back which is not good.

Try and lower the weight and just try different positions of your feet until you fing one thats comfy for you, shoulder width, feet at the 10 past 10 direction, Keep the weight balanced in the centre of your body i.e no leaning forward or back, Down slow as deep as you can then power up but making sure you dont go to fast at the end making the bar bounce on your back.

Also the position of the bar on your back can help. Try and rest the bar on you traps rather than your neck / spine


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> theres no need to look down, The floor will still be there when you finish
> 
> Looking down will put a curve in your back which is not good.
> 
> ...


thanks for the advice mate


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

No Worries

I had a few probs with form when i first squatted, Its suprising how much more you will move when that form is sorted.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

yeah mate really want to get it sorted because i

know squats are important to build mass, and thats my main goal!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

get yourself to the form and technique section and have a butchers there

I am sure there will be a few good vids or info


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> get yourself to the form and technique section and have a butchers there
> 
> I am sure there will be a few good vids or info


thanks again mate

reps


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

another back day in the gym today

upped my deadlift today to 110 kg x8x8x8x8

loving these deadlifts, i feel massive walking out of the gym!!

i think im gonna progress well at these!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

yep, nothing quite like deadlifts going up to make you feel a bit better about yourself


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

big steve said:


> another back day in the gym today
> 
> upped my deadlift today to 110 kg x8x8x8x8
> 
> ...


had a quick flick through but cant seem to find your full routine outlined ?? is it on a page or can you write up your routine and reps/sets here please


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

i think they are turning into my favorite exercise!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> yep, nothing quite like deadlifts going up to make you feel a bit better about yourself


little tip ... on a deload week use only 10kg plates on deadlifts/cleans as you reach further meaning you apply power closer to the floor then when the bar is normal height power will be greater meaning the bar will fly up


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yo, very very good lifts there man

especially doin 4 sets of 8 gd ladd.

With deadlifts, make sure ur form is not 99% ... but 100% mate

Becasue at that weight your either heading for *SERIOUS* injury or* SERIOUS *gains

And we all know which your setting out to achieve

Just sucks balls u've gota wait a whole week to do Dead's again doesn't it lol


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

uhan said:


> had a quick flick through but cant seem to find your full routine outlined ?? is it on a page or can you write up your routine and reps/sets here please


just for my back?

dumbbell pullover 22kg x10x10x10

close grip pulldown 65kg x10x10x10

low row machine 80kg x8x8x8

wide grip cable row 50kg x10x10x10

deadlift 110kg 8x8x8x8

wide grip pull ups (40kg assistance) x10x10x10


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

big steve said:


> just for my back?
> 
> dumbbell pullover 22kg x10x10x10
> 
> ...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

big steve said:


> just for my back?
> 
> dumbbell pullover 22kg x10x10x10
> 
> ...


looks good but why so many reps on deadlifts ? .... imo 3x3 on these as squats are king and will bring deads up .

i would bump off pulldowns as you do chin ups and put in bent over bb rows .


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> Yo, very very good lifts there man
> 
> especially doin 4 sets of 8 gd ladd.
> 
> ...


thanks mate

yeah serious gains is what i want!!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

uhan said:


> looks good but why so many reps on deadlifts ? .... imo 3x3 on these as squats are king and will bring deads up .
> 
> i would bump off pulldowns as you do chin ups and put in bent over bb rows .


i thought 8 was a good number to get a good burn!!

im not pulling my own weight up with the chins though

do you still think i should forget about the pulldowns?

im not sure what bent over bb rows are so i am away to look on you tube!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bent over bb rows pull them up and back .

deadlifts are a huge power exercise so the greater the poundage the better (as form allows) 3x3 is good imo

pulldowns are for guys that cant do pull ups .


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

do you mean 3 sets of 3 reps?

pulldowns are for me then!!

and thanks for taking the time to post the vid


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

big steve said:


> do you mean 3 sets of 3 reps?
> 
> pulldowns are for me then!!
> 
> and thanks for taking the time to post the vid


yeah m8 3x3 = 3 sets of 3 reps .

i know its a bird in the vid but she shows how slow these should be done with good form and tense the muscles at the top .


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

uhan said:


> yeah m8 3x3 = 3 sets of 3 reps .
> 
> i know its a bird in the vid but she shows how slow these should be done with good form and tense the muscles at the top .


can i just say a very hot bird at that!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Less looking at the bird and more at the form!! :lol:

But wise words from sensei uhan (that's a keeper I think mate  )


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Heres some good pull up tips for you, Stick at them and you will be adding weight soon enough to get a pump


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

cheers for that mate! i will get a proper look at them later


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yea on the first vid 1st exercise, he's suspended off the hoops.

Thats how i got my strength up for Pullups mate . dont have to use hoops.

I lock the bar on the smith machine at a certain hight. the lower it is , the harder it is ... and do them on there


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

LOL!! Legs days are awesome, and yeah, you will learn to love that, well done on doin squats...good to hear your not just on the machines


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

when you next training bud? what you training? hows the diet?

Dan


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

ok bit of a update

legs day today, i know i needed to work on my squating and i have

been doing lots of reading, watching videos and taking advice on board!

todays routine went like this

squat 80kg x6x6x6 (impeccable form)

leg ext 50kg x12x12x12

leg press 140kg x10x10x10

stiff leg deadlift 55kg x10x10x10

calf press 50kg x15x15x15

had a back day yesterday and my deadlift is now 120kg x5x5x5

also up to 26kg dumbells for my dumbell press


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

im guessing your following proressive overload training


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

dont think so mate, whats it mean?


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice squattin mate! Your making the correct decision in practicing perfect form before piling on the weight bud.

Overall hows training going at the mo, you enjoying it? Log your workouts via a little notebook etc. so you are able to see what you were lifting in your last workout for example, you see that you squatted 80kg for 8 reps last week, having seen this you aim for 82.5-85kg for 8 reps this week. If you managed to barbell curl 30kg for 8 reps last week then push yourself to get 10-12 reps with the same weight this week. Keep overloading the muscles with more weight/ few more reps each week. 

Are you seeing any changes yet, although I know it is early days?


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

thanks mate! yeah i always try to do a little more each time

and i can honestly say i really do enjoy going to the gym, i did feel a little awkward

and maybe even a little embarassed at the start but im fine now and i look forward to every session!

get the next brick laid down!

the missus says she can see a difference in me but im not so sure

maybe because im doing the old double bicep pose in front of the mirror eveyday lol

all in all im still loving it!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

its bascially doing the same weight for several sets then once lifting it no prolbem moving up in weight and lifting the same weight again for several sets etc...


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

barsnack said:


> its bascially doing the same weight for several sets then once lifting it no prolbem moving up in weight and lifting the same weight again for several sets etc...


thats more or less what im doing mate

i try and add a little more weight each week


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

ok another back day today! i always look forward to back days to work on my deadlifts!!

anyway it went like this

130kg x6x6x6 was struggling for grip with these today due to sweaty hands

what would be better for these gloves or chalk?

dumbbell pullover 22kg x8x8x8

close grip pull down 70kg x8x8x8

low row machine 90kg x8x8x8

wide grip cable row 50kg x10x10x10

wide grip pulldown 50kg x8x8x8 done these instead of wide grip pull ups


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

delts and triceps today

dumbbell shoulder press 26kgx8x8 28kg x8

thats the weight of the dumbbells im using, should i be counting the weight

of both of them?? ie 52kg x8x8 56kg x8

side lat raise 10kg x8x8 12kg x8

low pulley delt raise 7.5kg x8x8x8

tricep pulldown 30kg x12x12x12

overhead cable tricep ext 20kg x8x8x8

seated tricep press 22kg x8x8x8

shrugs 68kg x8x8x8


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice shoulder workout bud! Thats some good weight for someone who has only just started training 

Up to you whether you say for example, 24kg x 8 or 48kg x 8 remember this log is more for your own benefit than anyone elses so aslong as you know what you mean its all good


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> Nice shoulder workout bud! Thats some good weight for someone who has only just started training
> 
> Up to you whether you say for example, 24kg x 8 or 48kg x 8 remember this log is more for your own benefit than anyone elses so aslong as you know what you mean its all good


thanks for that mate!

thats me working really hard on those dumbbells, im really having to squeeze the last 2 reps out!

in the gym where i train the dumbbells go up to 50kg

one of my goals is to shoulder press them! and i believe i will!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

You training today bud? If so what body part/s and what does your routine look like? 

Noticed you have a new avi mate. Every credit for putting up progress pics! 

Dan


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

been concentrating on cardio for a while to try and shift

a bit more of the old belly!

i have been doing a spin class and getting in the boxing ring and sparing

on the pads and bag work too

i always thought that boxing looked easy but my god it is the most intense cardio!!

i have near been sick a few times!!

my fitness levels are definitely going up, i ran 5k on the treadmill last night

might not sound like much for some but is a great achievement for me!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

5k is good bud

1 mile and i am fecked !!!!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

yeah mate it absolutely wrecked me but i was determined to do it!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

went to the gym this moring and started warming up on the treadmill

same as i always do. done 10 mins then i went home!

just wasnt feeling it today! the 1st time ive lacked motivation

i think its because i havent been sleeping properly the last few nights

and i just feel tired out

gonna stay away from the gym this weekend to recharge the batteries


----------



## vern172 (Oct 5, 2010)

big steve said:


> went to the gym this moring and started warming up on the treadmill
> 
> same as i always do. done 10 mins then i went home!
> 
> ...


I think we all get like that sometimes, best thing to do is exactly what you did go home, your body is probs telling you to have a rest


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

yeah mate went home and fell asleep on the sofa for 2 hours, it was great!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

back at it today! felt refreshed and ready to go!

delts + triceps

db shoulder press 28kgx8x8x8

side lat raise 10kg x10x10x10

seated tricep press 22kg x8x8x8

skullcrushers 30kgx10x10x10

tricep pulldown 35kg x10x10x10

low delt raise 7.5kg x8x8x8

shrugs 64kg x10x10x10

3k run to finish me off! had a amazing pump on after this today

it felt like my triceps are gonna bust open!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Great workout bud! pushing 28kg dumbbells when you've only just started training is great!

Glad to see your keeping the cardio there also  keep up the hard work mate!

Dan


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

thanks dan your words are very encouraging


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

So you came back refreshed

Seems like your naturally stronger in your shoulders.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> So you came back refreshed
> 
> Seems like your naturally stronger in your shoulders.


yes mate fresh as a daisy!

it must be because i have a very physical job!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

ok i just weighed myself today for the 1st time in ages

i am now 14.5 st, i am well pleased with this!

from may to now that is nearly 2 stone ive lost!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Congrats bud thats a great achievement! keep it up!

Whats your routine looked like this week? if your current goalis to lose fat then remember to adjust your diet to accomodate for your new weight 

Dan


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

thanks mate, the hard work is paying off!

tbh i havent lifted any weights this week as i have been doing a lot of cardio

i done a couple of spin classes and a couple of sessions on the punch bag

doing a lot of running on the treadmill too

the belly is really starting to go now and im not gonna miss it!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

big steve said:


> thanks mate, the hard work is paying off!
> 
> tbh i havent lifted any weights this week as i have been doing a lot of cardio
> 
> ...


glad trainings going well, you do some hiit when doing cardio on the punch bag or just go on it for cople of rounds


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

cheers mate!

i just do 3mins and 1min break for a hour if that makes sense!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

ok went to the gym yesterday just for a cardio session

i was determined to do a hour on the treadmill and that i did!

10km i ran, very pleased with myself for this!

afterwards i went and done 10km on the bike but that only took me 15mins

really feeling it today, especially in the groin area for some reason

my legs feel like they have been pulled apart by 2 galloping horses!!

oh nearly forgot, took 1 of these before the gym too http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html

amazing energy from them, i felt like i could have run another 10k!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Thats great mate! So your really enjoying cardio at the moment then? What are your body goals for the next month or so? 

Also have a look at the stronglifts 5x5 routine mate I think it would be a perfect place for you too start and it would only mean you weight training 3x a week which would leave 4 days free for your cardio 

Dan


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

yeah mate i am, liking the fact that i am getting fit (i used to be out of breath running up the stairs!)

i want to lose a bit more fat and get to 14st then hit the weights hard

i will have a look at the stronglift routine, cheers mate


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

them tabs look sound, ran an ECA stack which is similar before and enjoyed the results...not sure how you can be ****d with an hour on the treadmill, looking at it bores me too death


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

barsnack said:


> them tabs look sound, ran an ECA stack which is similar before and enjoyed the results...not sure how you can be ****d with an hour on the treadmill, looking at it bores me too death


it actually went by quite quickly mate

i had to keep telling myself the stitch i had was just the fat burning off!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I've got that stack..I reckon if I did cardio on one I'd have a heart attack


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I've got that stack..I reckon if I did cardio on one I'd have a heart attack


dont be saying that mate, you will make me paranoid!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

big steve said:


> dont be saying that mate, you will make me paranoid!


sorry....haha


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

well went to the gym last night and didnt die woohoo


----------



## aaronrugby (May 14, 2011)

just started reading this! looking good keep it up! what did you do at the gym last night?


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

aaronrugby said:


> just started reading this! looking good keep it up! what did you do at the gym last night?


cheers mate!

done my delts and triceps routine, i didnt improve on anything so i didnt write it up!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

another back session last night that went like this

deadlift 130kg x6x6 140kg x6 really struggling for grip now, im gonna need straps to go heavier i think!

close grip pulldown 80kg x8x8x8

db pullover 22kg x8x8x8

low row machine 90kg x8x8x8

wide grip cable row 60kg x8x8x8

wide grip pulldown 80kg x8x8x8


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good deadlift weight - well done!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

140kg deadlift for 6 reps.. Great effort! Im repping you just for that haha!

Dan


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Good deadlift weight - well done!


cheers mate


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> 140kg deadlift for 6 reps.. Great effort! Im repping you just for that haha!
> 
> Dan


cheers dan, i know i could go heavier when i get straps

dont get me wrong though 140kg was putting a sweat on the brow!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Just move up by 5kg (2.5kg) a side each session bud and try not to use straps where possible bud you want your grip strength to build also


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

another cardio day at the gym, this time i took 2 of Elite Nutritions Ultimate Stack

done 10km on the treadmill and 10km on the bike again, felt great after!

came home and i still felt full of beans so i thought i would take the dog down the park!

got down the park and i thought fook it i think i will jog a lap of the park! (approx 1 mile)

so done a lap of the park complete with me cat boots on!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

big steve said:


> another cardio day at the gym, this time i took* 2 of Elite Nutritions Ultimate Stack*
> 
> done 10km on the treadmill and 10km on the bike again, felt great after!
> 
> ...


Blinkin 'eck ... reckon I need some of that ...... takes me all my energy to get out of bed some mornings!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

yeah its good stuff mate, sweat like a rapist though!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I wouldn't take more than 2 of those though Steve..

Heck, even double dropping is mad.....


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

i dont think my heart could stand 3!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Steve i aint popped by your journal in a few weeks and you suddenly turned into a machine !!!!!

i remember commenting when you had run a mile on tread mill and now your just non stop running everywhere and doing 140kg deads !!!!!!

Good work steve, i think i can here a before and after photo coming soon !!!!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

yeah same as retro . i aint been on in a while either man. fkin great progress dude !!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> yeah same as retro . i aint been on in a while either man. fkin great progress dude !!!


its been longer since you been on my journal though !!!!!! theres fvck all progress like steves though but i am alot funnier !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

allright keep ur knickers on fritzl !!

il check it out now . LOL


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Steve

I wouldn't allow that mate. Retro pimping his journal on yours......


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

thanks for the comments lads!

not to much to report on this week as i have been really busy at work

only been to the gym once in the last week!

i will be hitting it hard again soon!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

ok back time again!

deadlift 140kg x6 150kg x5 150kg x3

close grip pulldown 80kg x8x8x8

low row machine 90kg x8 100kg x8x8

wide grip cable row 50kg x8 60kg x8x8

dumbbell pullover 22kg x8 24kg x8x8

that was it for the day, well pleased with my deadlift!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice lifting steve.

Whats you weight now, have you lost the fat and gained some good muscle ?


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

weighed myself yesterday and i was 14.3 st, another few pounds and i will be happy!

im definately starting to tighten up! i seen a old friend who i havent seen in almost

a year and he thought i was on steriods!!

must be doing something right!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

big steve said:


> weighed myself yesterday and i was 14.3 st, another few pounds and i will be happy!
> 
> im definately starting to tighten up! i seen a old friend who i havent seen in almost
> 
> ...


So your planning on getting to 14 yeah ?

Funny thing is as soon as you get to your weight you will want to add weight in the shape of muscle !!!!!! If people are commenting then its all going good. Get some pics up


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> So your planning on getting to 14 yeah ?
> 
> Funny thing is as soon as you get to your weight you will want to add weight in the shape of muscle !!!!!! If people are commenting then its all going good. Get some pics up


yeah mate your probably right!

will try and get some pics up soon


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

chest and biceps

dumbbell chest press 30kgx8x8 32kgx7

dumbbell flyes 16kg x10x10x10

barbell curl 35kg x10x10x10

pull ups 5x5 (my own weight woop woop)

pec dec 50kg x8x8 55kgx8

hammer grip dumbell curls 16kg x12x12x10

arms were nicely pumped up after this one!"


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Have you been on holiday big steve?

If not, where have the fcuking updates been? :laugh:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Have you been on holiday big steve?
> 
> If not, where have the fcuking updates been? :laugh:


You tell him!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Have you been on holiday big steve?
> 
> If not, where have the fcuking updates been? :laugh:


sorry bout that!

they will be coming at a steady rate now!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

delts and triceps

dumbbell shoulder press 28kg x8x8x8

side lat raise 10kg x12x12x12

front raise 8kg x8x8x8

skullcrusher 35kg x10x10x10

shrugs 72kg x8x8x8

tricep pushdown 37.5 x8x8x8

upright rows 35kg x10x10x10

finished off with 5km on the treadmill


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

ok legs day today! because this is my least favourite session i was

determined to make progress today and that i did!

squat 80kg x8 90kgx8 100kgx5 (woohoo treble figures!)

leg extension 50kgx12 60kgx12 70kgx8 75kgx8

leg press 150kg x10 180kgx8 200kgx8

stiff leg deadlift 60kg x10x10x10

calf press 50kgx15 60kgx15x15

that was me for the day! my wee legs couldnt take any more

walked out of the gym today like a robot!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

as expected my legs are aching today! what is surprising though

is how sore my ass cheeks are, especially when sitting down or standing up!

when i was getting into bed last night the missus noticed a big bruise,welt thing

across the top of my back, couldnt believe it when i looked in the mirror

the bar from squating has put a big nasty bruise on me, i would hate to see the

state of the backs of the guys who are squating twice as much and more!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

back day today

deadlifts 120kgx8 140kgx6 160kgx3 170kg x1

dumbbell pullover 26kg x8x8x8

pulldown 90kg x8 110kg x8x8

close grip pulldown 70kg x8 80kg x8x8

low row machine 100kg x8 110kg x8x8

wide grip cable row 60kg x8x8x8

well pleased hitting 170 on my deadlift!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

When ever i do hack squats my shoulders looked like theyve been slashed at violently with a razor blade, never hurts but looks dreadful.

great work so far mate :thumb:


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> When ever i do hack squats my shoulders looked like theyve been slashed at violently with a razor blade, never hurts but looks dreadful.
> 
> great work so far mate :thumb:


cheers bud


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

big steve said:


> back day today
> 
> deadlifts 120kgx8 140kgx6 160kgx3 170kg x1
> 
> ...


looks like your still making good progress there steve. one thing i noticed is change the dumbbell pullover for barbell pull over. much better for lats


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> looks like your still making good progress there steve. one thing i noticed is change the dumbbell pullover for barbell pull over. much better for lats


cheers mate, i must give that a go


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> looks like your still making good progress there steve. one thing i noticed is change the dumbbell pullover for barbell pull over. much better for lats


Retro, never done barbell pulovers, what kind of grip width are you using, wide/narrow, over/underhand?


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

like this?


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

had my 1st ever sunday morning session this morning!

chest and biceps

bench press 60kgx8 70kgx8 80kgx6

db chest press 32kg x8x8x7

db flyes 18kg x8x8x8

barbell curl 35kg x10x10x10

pec dec 50kg x10x10x10

chins 4x5


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

well this is me roughly 6 months after starting training

its a **** pic i know but you get the idea


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

legs today

squat 100kg x8 120kg x5x5

leg extension 70kgx8 80kgx8x8

leg press 150kgx10 200kgx5x5

sldl 60kg x12x12x12

calf press 50kg x20x20x20

well pleased with my squats!

i really need a bit of muscle on my legs, they look like 2 bean poles at the minute!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Steve_B said:


> Retro, never done barbell pulovers, what kind of grip width are you using, wide/narrow, over/underhand?


 Sorry i never got back to you. i missed the post but yeah like the video. Under hand grip at roughly shoulder width. Try different wiidths to suit you but as long as you use the lats to pull. the narrower the more it turns to chest



big steve said:


> well this is me roughly 6 months after starting training
> 
> its a **** pic i know but you get the idea


Nice progress there steve


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Sorry i never got back to you. i missed the post but yeah like the video. Under hand grip at roughly shoulder width. Try different wiidths to suit you but as long as you use the lats to pull. the narrower the more it turns to chest
> 
> Nice progress there steve


cheers mate, getting there slowly but surely


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

got myself some straps there

cant wait until next back day to try these bad boys out!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

well had a go with the straps today

what a load of sh1t they are! i got better grip without them!

i dont know if im using them wrong or what but they just seemed to slacken up

after a couple of reps

it definitely feels better without them!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I aint ever used straps so not sure. i think you gotta twist them then grip ontop. Youtube it and i am sure theres someone on there to help


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> I aint ever used straps so not sure. i think you gotta twist them then grip ontop. Youtube it and i am sure theres someone on there to help


im near sure im using them right mate

i just get a better grip without them! plus i dont like the blood supply getting cut off to my hands!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

ok was looking at some tutorials on youtube on how to use straps properly

it seems i was doing it wrong! i was going over the bar and then tightening

instead of under 1st

anyway back day today so i will give them another go


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

what a dingbat i am! that is far better now

getting 170 up for 3 reps now!

double over hand too

cruising nicely towards the 200 mark!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Steve, did you still have the blood cut off to your hands?


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Steve, did you still have the blood cut off to your hands?


oh yes and a nasty little friction burn on one of my wrists too!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

big steve said:


> oh yes and a nasty little friction burn on one of my wrists too!


I just started with straps as well....Think they may take a bit of practice to get right


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice pulling steve


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I just started with straps as well....Think they may take a bit of practice to get right


just remember to go under the bar 1st!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Nice pulling steve


cheers mate, cant wait to hit my goal of 200kg! its coming


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

was reading back through this and i came across the pics i posted at the start

you can really see the progress made in 6 months


----------

